
Images: Future Firefox fitting in - gibsonf1
http://www.news.com/2300-1016_3-6214085-1.html?tag=nefd.also
======
gibsonf1
I sure hope they fix the problem of FF bogging down when using JS dense
applications like Google Docs/Mail. I have to shut down FF and restart on a
regular basis to keep my system from slowing down to a crawl.

